# Duck, NC



## ralph46 (Jun 12, 2003)

We are having a family vacation this year in Duck, NC. Never been before so I need some advice. Are there surf/pier fishing opportunities in Duck or do I have to go else where? We will be down the last week in July what sort of fish might we find? Suggestions on where I can find a GOOD map of the beach area, i.e., sloughs, troughs, sand bars, etc. I truly appreciate you help. Feel free to e-mail me privately if you prefer. Thanks, Ralph.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Duck is just north of Kitty Hawk. Head south from Duck on Hwy12 and you'll find all the piers and other places to fish you want. Stop in at a local tackle shop, most will point you where the fish are and what bait to use. As far as a map of the bars,sloughs & troughs there is no such thing. A sandbar or slough that is there tonight is more than likely gone in the next day or two. Here is a good map of the area hope this helps. Be careful in those waters down there. Things live out there that bite back. Goodluck on your trip and tightlines


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I have never been there but try these links Hope it helps and good luck.  

http://www.outerbanks.com/duck/history/


http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/disc5/disc5_toc.htm

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1528&stateid=37

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/bodies.jsp?state=nc

http://www.easternbeaches.com/links/outerbanks-ncfishing.html

http://www.fishmojo.com/links.shtml

http://obxfishing.com/TackleShops.htm

http://www.reelfishn.net/north_carolina.htm

http://www.ncfisheries.net/

http://www.ncoif.com/fr_main.asp

Hey Hat80
Thats a big A$$ Map


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

Duck's beachs can be hit or miss. Check with Bob's B&T on the way in to get a feel for what's biting. There can be excellent fishing here off the surf. I always fish around (you can't fish on it) the Corp of Engineers pier in Duck and catch stripers there when I go every year in early June. Use finn-s lures on small jig heads or spoons, stingsilvers, etc. The beach to the north of this pier is steep right now and there are usually holes there. The beaches are best at sunup and sundown. If its overcast...fish. Daytime is hit or miss with all the people and lotions in the water. Most people bottom fish, but I prefer artificials or fly on the beachs at those early times.

If you hit the piers, you'll need to drive down south aways. There are quite a few piers between Southern Shores (where you come out after crossing the WMB) and Hatteras Inlet...like 6-8 I think. These are probably your best bet considering distance and time of year.

However, if your intersted, there should be drum in shallow water behind the Bodie Island Light House and salt ponds around Oregon Inlet. May require wading...but it would be fun fishing.

Here are some links:

Good spots for wading...
SEFLY 

Good pier
Avalon Pier 

Daily fish reports (he has archives going back 3 years you can look through)
George's fishing report


----------



## ralph46 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the info guys I really appreciate it. As I said I'm new to this type of fishing so this info is just what I need and the amount sent will keep me busy until the time comes to use it! Thanks again, Ralph.


----------

